
Application portability across public clouds with kubernetes - hardwaresofton
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5W0UGxVOrD4
======
hardwaresofton
tl;dr - During the linked talk, the speakers deploy a pacman game across 3
cloud providers (aws, azure, gcp), with shared storage (and a principled
approach for some other common storage needs), and it's near effortless

Wanted to post this talk for those who might still be on the fence about the
value provided by a platform like k8s or the ecosystem (or at least knowing
vaguely what it is/why it exists) -- k8s isn't the usual high hype low value
proposition.

k8s isn't the first container orchestration system, and it likely won't be the
last, but it's the only one that has official, branded support from just about
every big cloud vendor. This is different.

If we really want to get into how I feel about it, I think k8s is a step
change in how people deploy applications -- for context some things I consider
"previous" steps are containers ("bare" in that they're managed by
systemd/ansible/chef/whatever else), VMs, processes on shared hardware (i.e.
no isolation), CGI, Java app servers/Servlet containers, etc).

Just wanted to at least present the idea that K8S isn't just a hype train (I
won't name other technologies that were bad investments but certainly were
hyped a lot) -- it is definitely far from perfect, and has a high initial
complexity but it certainly is delivering on some things people haven't been
able to get consistently right for years.

